# G-scale FEC caboose?



## hiltope (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know if any vendor is or has marketed a FEC caboose in G scale?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Please refresh my memory... what is FEC?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Florida East Coast, unless there are multiple FEC's, LOL


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Found it in HO. Looks OK!

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/product_p/ath-74673.htm


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2009)

I didn't know FEC either until I looked it up. You didn't specify an era but I did find this bay window with a fairly simple paint scheme -

http://cencalrails.railfan.net/fec814cbse.jpg

to be done on a USA bay window -










It could be a not too difficult DIY project or done for you by someone like Shawmutt - http://shawmutcarshops.com/

-Brian


----------

